# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Pull left and right until space

## maxthebear

I am blanking out. I want to pull the data out until a space (one formula from the left and one from the right).  Ithink it's a mid function but not sure...thanks

Example

John, Doe

I would like to get:

John,

and

Doe

----------


## Palmetto

Is this what you want?

A1: John, Doe

B1: =LEFT(A1,FIND(",",A1,1))

C1: =MID(A1,FIND(" ",A1,1)+1,LEN(A1)-FIND(" ",A1,1))

----------


## maxthebear

B1 is correct

For C1 I need just the first letter. In this case D

thanks

Max

----------


## Palmetto

> For C1 I need just the first letter. In this case D



Not per the example in your initial post.   :Smilie: 

C1: =MID(A1,FIND(" ",A1,1)+1,1)

----------


## Leith Ross

Hello maxthebear,

If you aren't looking for a VBA solution to your problem (this is the programming forum) then I'll will move your post to the correct forum.

----------


## maxthebear

which forum is that...

----------

